# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC déménage

## Emile Zoulou

En attendant de vous présenter le sommaire du prochain numéro, j'attire votre attention sur le fait que votre magazine préféré a changé d'adresse. Non pas que nous ne nous plaisions plus chez nos potes de Gandi, mais on ne résiste pas à l'appel d'un bâtiment aussi sexy que celui-ci.
 Veuillez prendre note des nouvelles coordonnées du Canard:
 Presse Non-Stop
BAL 11, 199 avenue Jean Lolive
93500 PANTIN
 Que ceux qui ont envoyé des chèques pour les abonnements, des lettres d'amour, d'insultes ou même les photos de leur soeur à l'ancienne rédaction se rassurent : on va régulièrement choper le courrier à Nation et la Poste le redirige ici dans le pire des cas.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Super_Newbie

Tain, dans le 9-3! C'est Boulon qui va faire la gueule dans les transports en commun...
En tous cas bon déménagement!

----------


## Goji

Bonne bourre les gars, c'est quand on déménage qu'on se rend compte qu'il n'y a pas que des crottes de souris derrière les meubles et des crottes de nez sous les tables.
Et pour un coup de main en soirée, n'hésitez pas à cliquer mon pseudo, j'adore la poussière, me coincer les doigts dans les charnières, et me casser les chevilles dans les escaliers.

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

J'espère que ça ne changera pas votre relation vis-à vis de Gandi et donc, qu'on aura toujours pleins de super serveur pour L4D, TF2 et autre.

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

> On va régulièrement choper le courrier à Nation et la poste redirige le redirige ici dans le pire des cas.


Petite redondance.

Sinon, je suis dégouté de ne pas avoir dégoté ce batîment avant vous. Une perle rare pareille, ça n'a pas de prix. :B):

----------


## O.Boulon

> Tain, dans le 9-3! C'est Boulon qui va faire la gueule dans les transports en commun...
> En tous cas bon déménagement!


C'est pas comme si j'y habitais déjà.
Mais là, c'est le 93 des low, des putains d'usurpateurs.

----------


## Toxic

L'avenue Jean Lolive à Pantin c'est un peu les Champs Elysées du 93, c'est trop la classe.

----------


## Frite

Zêtes pas trompés dans la news ? L'image, c'est un screenshot de Stalker 2, non ?

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Qu'est-ce que vous êtes pas prêts à faire pour éviter les fans relous qui veulent squatter vos locaux
en plein bouclage...

----------


## Hirilorn

Je sais pas si c'est vraiment l'immeuble dans lequel vous allez vous installer, mais en tous cas, il est vraiment à cette adresse :  ::blink::  (ou en tous cas, pas très loin)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...25831222591786

----------


## O.Boulon

Pile poil !
On se lance dans un grandeur nature Stalker à durée indéterminée.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ce n'est qu'une façade pour décourager les invasions Nyriusiennes. Passé la porte, tu tombe dans un immeuble high tech dessiné par chenoir.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Bonne chance , tovaritch canardeur !  ::lol:: 

Edit : Cool , avec un Franprix a coté , la réserve d'alcool de Boulon risque pas de faillir.
Ca va etre l'age d'or de la pizza featuring binouze ^^

----------


## Kette

> Je sais pas si c'est vraiment l'immeuble dans lequel vous allez vous installer, mais en tous cas, il est vraiment à cette adresse :  (ou en tous cas, pas très loin)
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...25831222591786



A côté du bureau des douanes !  ::o:

----------


## le faucheur

Il est abandonnée l'immeuble ? M'a l'air bien sympa tient !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Va y avoir moyen de s'amuser avec une moto par là  ::): .

----------


## Arseur

Et vous croyez vraiment que ça va décourager les idiots en IRL qui décident de venir vous voir à l'improviste ?

----------


## alx

La classe, vous allez organiser des raves pour les fins de bouclage, maintenant ?

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Et vous croyez vraiment que ça va décourager les idiots en IRL qui décident de venir vous voir à l'improviste ?


Non, c'est justement pour ça qu'en vrai, ils ne déménagent pas.
C'est un piège.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Ah ben bon déménagement alors.

Pour la crémaillère on vient à quelle heure ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kette

> Non, c'est justement pour ça qu'en vrai, ils ne déménagent pas.
> C'est un piège.


Wé et dans le fake immeuble c'est que des potes à Boulon qui t'attendent. T'es pas dans la merde.  ::mellow::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Cool , avec un Franprix a coté , la réserve d'alcool de Boulon risque pas de faillir.


Ca, c'est sûr, elle ne diminuera jamais vu que je ne bois pas d'alcool.
Sinon, c'est pas tellement pour décourager les lourds. C'est pour les faire disparaître plus facilement... Y a le canal de l'Ourcq juste derrière.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Va y avoir moyen de s'amuser avec une moto par là .


C'est pas pour rien que les auto école y font passer les parcours lent et rapide.

----------


## Pelomar

Ca sent les bastons d'airsoft ca.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ca sent les bastons d'airsoft ca.


Je vois déjà la rédac' au sniper sur le toit attendant qu'Half arrive à portée de tir. ::P:

----------


## iroko944

> Bonne bourre les gars, c'est quand on déménage qu'on se rend compte qu'il n'y a pas que des crottes de souris derrière les meubles et des crottes de nez sous les tables.
> Et pour un coup de main en soirée, n'hésitez pas à cliquer mon pseudo, j'adore la poussière, me coincer les doigts dans les charnières, et me casser les chevilles dans les escaliers.


C'est aussi dans ces occasions que les entreprises ne déménage pas tout les employés.

----------


## Youven

Je me souviens quand j'étais plus jeune être entré par effraction la nuit dans l'immeuble de la photo. C'est un bâtiment situé le long du canal de l'Ourcq, pas très loin de l'eglise et de la mairie de Pantin. c'est sympa, mes amis rédacteurs-canard, vous êtes très près de chez moi maintenant.

Edit : Hé hé, vous avez un Franprix juste en face des bureaux en plus.

----------


## Septa

Canardpc s'exile en province ?

Je regrette d'être abonner du coup... Quel déchéance.  ::ninja::

----------


## Goji

> C'est aussi dans ces occasions que les entreprises ne déménage pas tout les employés.


Moui enfin jusqu'à preuve du contraire, auquel cas je me désabonne dans la seconde, les gars de Presse-Non-Stop ne jouent pas dans ce registre.
Par contre, possible qu'ils retrouvent à Nation, dans des coins où se sont amoncelés panneaux publicitaires et cartons de reliures oubliées (j'en prends 3), les cadavres de lecteurs planqués suite à diverses orgies sataniques à base de sirop de grenadine et de poignards en mousse.

----------


## BCH32

C'est pas loin de la "fameuse" station de Métro Raymond Quenaud.
En tout cas c'est un coin MAGNIFIQUE  ::|:

----------


## Pelomar

C'est une époque qui se termine quand meme  ::cry::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )


ça à l'air de prendre feu facilement, non ? 
Non mais c'est au cas où, HS-Hardware tout ça....

----------


## tikoya

Je pense que vous allez apprécier l'endroit !

J'ai bossé deux ans à Aubertvilliers~Pantin (mais attention côté aubertvilliers ne mélangeons pas les torchons et les serviettes)

On a eu le droit à :

3 visites des lieux la nuit (vol de PC, de mobilier ...).
1 Attaque d'une employé de ma boite qui s'est fait braqué au pistolet (pistolet sur la tempe, vol du sac à main puis petit coup de crosse sur la tête pour le fun).

J'espère que vous avez de bonnes serrures et surtout une bonne assurance

----------


## ShinSH

> Je pense que vous allez apprécier l'endroit !
> 
> J'ai bossé deux ans à Aubertvilliers~Pantin (mais attention côté aubertvilliers ne mélangeons pas les torchons et les serviettes)
> 
> On a eu le droit à :
> 
> 3 visites des lieux la nuit (vol de PC, de mobilier ...).
> 1 Attaque d'une employé de ma boite qui s'est fait braqué au pistolet (pistolet sur la tempe, vol du sac à main puis petit coup de crosse sur la tête pour le fun).
> 
> J'espère que vous avez de bonnes serrures et surtout une bonne assurance


Suffit de leur envoyer Boulon, et ils ne reviendront pas de si tot.

----------


## Alab

Bon déménagement, essayez de rien perdre. ^^

On sera invité à la pendaison de crémaillière ? Ca vous fera loin de Gandy tout ça, ça changera quelque chose ou pas ?

----------


## TheToune

> Je pense que vous allez apprécier l'endroit !
> 
> J'ai bossé deux ans à Aubertvilliers~Pantin (mais attention côté aubertvilliers ne mélangeons pas les torchons et les serviettes)
> 
> On a eu le droit à :
> 
> 3 visites des lieux la nuit (vol de PC, de mobilier ...).
> 1 Attaque d'une employé de ma boite qui s'est fait braqué au pistolet (pistolet sur la tempe, vol du sac à main puis petit coup de crosse sur la tête pour le fun).
> 
> J'espère que vous avez de bonnes serrures et surtout une bonne assurance


Ils ont pas grand choses a voler ... ta vu leur pc de test  ::w00t::

----------


## olivarius

Le voisinage a l'air sympa  ::): 


OUah c'est un vrai batiment de chez vous en plus  ::o:

----------


## Ulyses

Et sinon y a de l'électricité? Non parce que s'éclaire/se chauffer/ faire tourner les pc avec une dynamo c'est hardcore  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

Boah, c'est toujours à Paris. Ca change que dalle. Je rêve du jours où ils déménagerons dans la Creuse.

----------


## sucemoncabot

Racontez un peu, mayrde! Loyer diminué de moitié, m² doublés? 
Moins que ça c'est de l'auto-flagellation de s'exiler à Pantin-plage...

----------


## Docjones

Ca a l'air complètement à l'abandon ce truc. C'est pas un immeuble de bureau, c'est un squat ! En fait vous serez tout seul sur plusieurs centaines de m². Bien peinard !

----------


## DarkHope

Il a pas l'air solide le bâtiment là...

----------


## sucemoncabot

eh mais...O. Boulon est parmi les logins qui affichent en ce moment même la discussion?!? C'est le plus costaud et il surfe au lieu d'aider à porter les meubles!...ou pire, il s'est fait porter pâle et il est connecté depuis son antre.. :Ph3ar:

----------


## PsykoShima

Licenciement , déménagement , locaux trop cher ... Pour subsister le staff de CPC doit gagner plus d'argent en cette période de crise alors on se cotise et on se reprend trois abonnement à vie chacun!  ::o:

----------


## Shining Shiva

Tiens, j'habite au bout de la rue...

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Ca, c'est sûr, elle ne diminuera jamais vu que je ne bois pas d'alcool.


Mince , j'ai confondu avec les histoires de jeunesse de mon papounet.
Je descends d'une longue lignée de racaille et d'alcoolo en tout genre , alors  chez moi comportement violent et alcool sont indissociables  :B):

----------


## picha67

Bâtiment parfait pour l'airsoft...

----------


## thauthau

Bof vous auriez pu trouver un meilleur standing.

ya un chouette bâtiment à saint-cloud qui est toujours à vendre, par contre faudrait bien désinfecter en arrivant...

 ::P: h34r:

----------


## alonzobistro

Mais que va devenir la webcam de la rédaction  ::'(:  ???

----------


## BCH32

C'est le début de la délocalisation...
Bientôt pour être au plus pret de l'actu Hardware ils seront en Chine. Et en plus ils s'y arriveront à pieds.  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Mais que va devenir la webcam de la rédaction  ???


Pour le moment elle pointe vers la nouvelle salle de réunion de Gandi.

----------


## Cubbe

ça commence à faire pas mal de déménagements, je sais pas où, Soleillet (où l'on aurait pu s'y croiser tout les jours), Nation et maintenant Pantin.

Le val de marne ça vous dit pas pour le prochain ? enfin d'ici là j'y serait peut être plus.

----------


## Trebad

> Boah, c'est toujours à Paris. Ca change que dalle. Je rêve du jours où ils déménagerons dans la Creuse.


Tu rigoles? Paris? Mais cher Canard, ce sont les territoires sauvages d'outre-périphérique, un endroit où à leur passage les oiseaux migrateurs font demi-tour... 
Par rapport au centre de la galaxie, Pantin en est le point le plus éloigné...

Quelle drôle d'idée... A part se rapprocher des attachées de presse de Focus, je vois pas l'intérêt, même si l'immeuble me semble idéal pour faire un cosplay STALKER, un peu comme ici: http://www.webpark.ru/comments.php?id=41228

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Je pense que vous allez apprécier l'endroit !
> 
> J'ai bossé deux ans à Aubertvilliers~Pantin (mais attention côté aubertvilliers ne mélangeons pas les torchons et les serviettes)
> 
> On a eu le droit à :
> 
> 3 visites des lieux la nuit (vol de PC, de mobilier ...).
> 1 Attaque d'une employé de ma boite qui s'est fait braqué au pistolet (pistolet sur la tempe, vol du sac à main puis petit coup de crosse sur la tête pour le fun).
> 
> J'espère que vous avez de bonnes serrures et surtout une bonne assurance


Moi j'ai d'autres histoires comme ça, dont quelqu'un qui s'est fait mordre (non, pas par un chien), 
mais je voudrais pas les décourager à peine arrivés.

----------


## JeP

> Va y avoir moyen de s'amuser avec une *mobylette* par là .


fixed

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je pense que vous allez apprécier l'endroit !
> 
> J'ai bossé deux ans à Aubertvilliers~Pantin (mais attention côté aubertvilliers ne mélangeons pas les torchons et les serviettes)
> 
> On a eu le droit à :
> 
> 3 visites des lieux la nuit (vol de PC, de mobilier ...).
> 1 Attaque d'une employé de ma boite qui s'est fait braqué au pistolet (pistolet sur la tempe, vol du sac à main puis petit coup de crosse sur la tête pour le fun).
> 
> J'espère que vous avez de bonnes serrures et surtout une bonne assurance


On a la recette des douanes dans l'immeuble avec un centre de rétention, ça doit pas trop donner envie de cambrioler d'après moi. Et puis y a une alarme qui fait super peur, on a tous failli crever d'une crise cardiaque en pleine nuit... mais ce n'était que Half  ::(:  (comme d'hab).

----------


## Geminys

> On a la recette des douanes dans l'immeuble avec un centre de rétention, ça doit pas trop donner envie de cambrioler d'après moi. Et puis y a une alarme qui fait super peur, on a tous failli crever d'une crise cardiaque en pleine nuit... *mais ce n'était que Half*  (comme d'hab).


Donc l'alarme fonctionne bien ... ::P:

----------


## DakuTenshi

C'est.. une blague la photo ?

----------


## ekOz

C'est clair que la tu mets 30 camions devant, de la techno à fond et 2-3 cadavres devant et on se croirait en Teknival ^^

----------


## Scorbut

Ça sent surtout les économies de loyer  ::):

----------


## Say hello

> Donc l'alarme fonctionne bien ...


Seulement si y'a eu une horde.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est exactement le contraire des économies de loyer.
Gandi nous accueillait gracieusement, auourd'hui, on grandit donc on s'installe sans tuteur.

----------


## kaldanm

Vous gagnez beaucoup de place ?

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Han, ils vous ont foutus dehors !  ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Vous gagnez beaucoup de place ?


50 m² ?

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> 50 m² ?


C'est bien de passer de 15 à 65 m².

----------


## O.Boulon

De 9 à 59...

----------


## moimadmax

> Pour le moment elle pointe vers la nouvelle salle de réunion de Gandi.


ah bon ... Et l'adresse de ce bijou  ::huh::  que l'on puisse vivre le demenagement  ::):

----------


## Djal

> C'est exactement le contraire des économies de loyer.
> Gandi nous accueillait gracieusement, auourd'hui, on grandit donc on s'installe sans tuteur.


Félicitations alors  ::rolleyes::

----------


## johnclaude

Cool enfin un déménagement où je me tape pas la machine à laver sur 4 étages!
Boulon=> n'oublie pas ton clavier (dont je n'ai rien vu d'autre qu'une photo, on avait parlé d'un petit feedback quand même  ::cry::  )

----------


## Vonslead

La rédac en banlieu inadmissible, ça fait quoi de prendre le métro avec des mecs en costards?

----------


## Yasko

> L'avenue Jean Lolive à Pantin c'est un peu les Champs Elysées du 93, c'est trop la classe.


Et l'avenue Lean Jolive (eur), c'est trop la lose.

Hum, 17h déjà...

----------


## ToasT

> ah bon ... Et l'adresse de ce bijou  que l'on puisse vivre le demenagement


Faut un compte premium.

----------


## moimadmax

> Faut un compte premium.


Roh la discrimination  ::o:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Des nouveaux bureaux, ça annonce aussi un changement en ce qui concerne le mag' ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, désormais, on se consacrera à l'actualité brûlante du meuble en kit...

----------


## Grestok

Avenue Jean Lolive  ::wub::   ::P:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Ouais, désormais, on se consacrera à l'actualité brûlante du meuble en kit...


Confiez ça à Half et créez un second Centre Georges Pompidou.

----------


## Télo

> De 9 à 59...


Ca doit vous changer. Passer d'une chambre à un F3.

----------


## ikkyu

Weeee trop fort, vous êtes venu habiter juste à côté de chez moi (Bobigny), J'vais pouvoir venir tous les jours vous réciter mes chants d'amour sous votre fenêtre ! Trop la classe ahahah :D

----------


## ToasT

Ca fait quoi d'habiter dans un palace et de se balader avec du saumon dans les poches ?

----------


## Samzamel

> Ouais, désormais, on se consacrera à l'actualité brûlante du meuble en kit...


Vous recevez des diminutions de loyer ou des subsides pour avoir pris Half sous votre aile?

----------


## Mug Bubule

Ils sont à deux pas d'un Franprix !!! (Je dirais même en face)  ::o:

----------


## Jeckhyl

On le saura  ::P: .

----------


## Lang0chat

> Weeee trop fort, vous êtes venu habiter juste à côté de chez moi (Bobigny), J'vais pouvoir venir tous les jours vous réciter mes chants d'amour sous votre fenêtre ! Trop la classe ahahah :D


 ::o: 
Ou leur poser tes excréments fraichement pondus devant la porte, tout dépend de l'amour que tu leur portes!

----------


## titi3

> Ils ont pas grand choses a voler ... ta vu leur pc de test


Y'a l'matos du Doc quand même...j'espère qu'il pensera à installer des miradors etc vu l'endroit qui m'a l'air charmant ::P: h34r:

----------


## Colbaq

> Ils sont à deux pas d'un Franprix !!! (Je dirais même en face)





> Y'a l'matos du Doc quand même...j'espère qu'il pensera à installer des miradors etc vu l'endroit qui m'a l'air charmanth34r:


Sinon lire un topic de trois pages ça peut aider  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

C'est bien beau tout ça mais on passe à côté de l'essentiel.

A combien de temps est le Quick ?

----------


## Arseur

> C'est bien beau tout ça mais on passe à côté de l'essentiel.
> 
> A combien de temps est le Quick ?


Voilà un commentaire pertinent.

----------


## Manu

Pantin, avec l'Ourcq à côté... Et dire que j'en entends régulièrement qui se foutent des noms de bled dans le sud.  ::P: 

C'est cool que vous déménagiez pour cause d'agrandissement, c'est que vous vous portez bien (ou que Gringo a dégueulé une fois de trop dans les toilettes de Gandi). 
Bon courage pour le déménagement (si c'est pas déjà fini).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Doit-on s'attendre à une coupure du forum incessamment (aïe aïe aïe demain on est vendredi, Jour du poisson et des coupures) ?

----------


## Shamanix

Hou pitaing ! Sympa le bâtiment pour faire de la photo, dommage que ce soit vers Paname (suis Lyonnais).
Quoi qu'il en soit, bon déménagement.

----------


## PiKseL

> Doit-on s'attendre à une coupure du forum incessamment (aïe aïe aïe demain on est vendredi, Jour du poisson et des coupures) ?


Euh les serveurs ne sont pas chez Gandi (qui ne déménage pas) ?

----------


## ikkyu

> Ou leur poser tes excréments fraichement pondus devant la porte, tout dépend de l'amour que tu leur portes!


 :^_^:  En effet ! Mais pour le moment aucune rancœur ne m'habite. Et mieux vaut qu'il en soit ainsi dans l'avenir, sinon j'pourrais rapidement mettre en place une bonne vieille "descente" sur leur locaux avec tous les galériens qui trainent en bas de ma cité !  ::XD:: 




> Pantin, avec l'Ourcq à côté... Et dire que j'en entends régulièrement qui se foutent des noms de bled dans le sud. 
> ...


Aaah le canal de l'Ourcq  ::wub::  Mon principal accès sur Paris vu que je ne me déplace qu'en vélo hehe Big Up au Canal l'Ourcq et ses pistes cyclables !

----------


## Lirian

wopt1.
c'est un signe, j'avais rangé mes vrais vieux joystick y'a pas longtemps, ça doit être le résultat de mes efforts titanesques

je me suis senti obligé de m'inscrire une bonne fois pour toute sur ce satané site que je consulte plus que quotidiennement dans l'ombre depuis que vous débarquez à 2 min de ma porte.

welcome à pantin !

----------


## Kami93

Ouais 9-3 en force.  :B):

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Ils sont à deux pas d'un Franprix !!! (Je dirais même en face)


Heum

Si tu parle du Franprix montré en photo, il est à... genre 500m de chez moi, mais à 7 bornes passées de leurs locaux  ::P:  Donc deux pas, c'est plutôt surfait comme notion!

----------


## Kami93

Sinon pas loin vous avez un resto sympa pas cher du tout , gastronomie française avec des gens en réinsertion aux fourneaux et en service, c'est pas mal vraiment. Ca s'appele le Relais, l'ambiance est populaire en géneral.

----------


## Brainkite

Mais je croyais que ce bâtiment allai être réhabilité en école d'architecture...?
Il est encore totalement en friche ce batiment, je suis rentré dedans.
C'est pour dans combien de temps votre déménagement, parce que ya du boulot avant que ce soit habitable.Et puis c'est un peut grand non?
En tout cas j'ai fait mon projet d'architecture de ce semestre juste à coté.

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

Et comment on fait pour boire des bieres quand je vais voir mon comptable ?

En même temps vous allez pouvoir aller chez Sympa acheter des supers trucs pour pas cher ! Il doit même y avoir matiere à faire une rubrique "jeux super cheaps".  ::o:

----------


## shlagevuk

en face du franc prix en plus! z'en avez de la chance!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Majuscules!


Du coup, locaux  plus grand, vous pourrez recevoir plus de lecteurs d'un coup  ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

> On se lance dans un grandeur nature Stalker à durée indéterminée.


Ah bien ça...
Et c'est toi qui détectes les anomalies ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais enfin là c'est plutôt le genre de boulon qui revient se venger d'avoir été lancé...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ouais enfin là c'est plutôt le genre de boulon qui revient se venger d'avoir été lancé...


Surtout que c'est pas gagné pour en transporter une poignée du boulon comme celui là.

----------


## Dark Fread

Très joli coin... 
Hum, faites gaffes aux sanguses et aux pseudo-chiens quand même.

----------


## Manu

C'est quoi une sanguse ?  ::ninja:: 

Ca vit dans le canal de l'Ourcq ? (ourqc? ourk? ourcqkxc ?)
J'adore ce nom en fait, ça me fait penser au bruit que je fais avant de vomir.  :B): 

edit (sans cresson, je préfère la mâche ou la roquette): je viens de réaliser que j'ai réussi à parler de vomi dans les deux messages postés dans le sujet. Mes plus plates excuses, je crains que travailler à l'aéroport ne me réussit pas... Parce que l'aéroport tue (gal haha).

----------


## Killy

En voyant la photo ma chère moitié s'est exclamée: "j'éspère que le loyer est correct"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pimûsu

Y'en a qui lisent pas vraiment le topic en entier, j'ai la flemme de compter le nombre d'occurrence de franprix, mirador, zone et autre poney.

A part ça bon courage aux déménageurs, pas vous hein, vous sous-traitez puisque vous vous émancipez.

Niveau transport j'éspère que vous ne prenez pas le bus 147 pour y'aller, parce que faut voir la N3 bouchée le matin  ::):  Remarque je pense "banlieue>paris", ça doit être plus simple à Église de pantin avec la 5 :D

Bon ben, j'arrive avec ma pâte à modeler pour occuper vos dernières journées d'hiver.

A demain !

Edit : ha non, à d'taleur

----------


## JCLB

> . 
> Par rapport au centre de la galaxie, Pantin en est le point le plus éloigné...


non, c'est Tatouin, cf la réplique de Luke dans Star-Wars épisode IV  :B): 
Et puis c'est pas bien de se moquer du 93.

(enfin moi je suis même pas en IDF, même si je me rend souvent en plein coeur de Paris pour faire la fête  ::zzz:: )




> Ouais, désormais, on se consacrera à l'actualité brûlante du meuble en kit...


Fallait aller près d'Orly pour ça, IKEA powa  ::rolleyes:: 


DocTB va faire un watercooling avec le canal ?

----------


## waxk0

Tiens, j'ai habité juste à côté pendant deux ans (niveau Eglise de Pantin). Et franchement, c'était la déprime. Je suis bien content d'être retourné sur Noisy Le Grand...

Sinon, je suis jamais allé voir à l'intérieur du batiment, et j'me demande si y'a déjà eus des tournages de trucs bien badass dedans (d'ailleurs, je me demande si le clip "Batards de Barbares" n'à pas été tourné en partie à l'intérieur).

----------


## Oxxid

Putain c'est la crise.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Mais c'est quoi un franprix ? Quand je cherche sur internet je vois juste que ce sont des magasins de proximité de casino.
Y'a une raison pour laquelle tout le monde est euphorique à ce sujet ou c'est juste des fans de supermarchés ?

----------


## moimadmax

Ca doit etre un trip de parisien  ::):

----------


## Goji

C'est plus cher qu'un Monop, mais moins cher qu'un Casino.
Un truc de Middle Class occidental, quoi.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Et la moitié des produits y est périmé. J'en veux pour preuve ce tamara trouvé hier dont la DLC était au 21 Décembre 2008.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu l'as quand même téléchargé ?
Moi qui croyais que les DLC pourris étaient l'apanage de Bethesda...

Sinon, y'a un Franprix  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  !

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Et la moitié des produits y est périmé. J'en veux pour preuve ce tamara trouvé hier dont la DLC était au 21 Décembre 2008.


C'est pas du 

plutôt ?

----------


## Killy

> ce tamara trouvé hier dont la DLC était au 21 Décembre 2008.




Ca ?  ::o: 
Je confirme la DLC est vraiment dépassée  ::P:

----------


## half

> C'est une époque qui se termine quand meme


Et une autre qui commence.




> C'est le début de la délocalisation...
> Bientôt pour être au plus pret de l'actu Hardware ils seront en Chine. Et en plus ils s'y arriveront à pieds.


Ou taiwan...  ::ninja:: 




> On a la recette des douanes dans l'immeuble avec un centre de rétention, ça doit pas trop donner envie de cambrioler d'après moi. Et puis y a une alarme qui fait super peur, on a tous failli crever d'une crise cardiaque en pleine nuit... mais ce n'était que Half  (comme d'hab).


Je faisait que tester !!! Par contre j'en ai encore les oreilles qui sifflent.




> Doit-on s'attendre à une coupure du forum incessamment (aïe aïe aïe demain on est vendredi, Jour du poisson et des coupures) ?





> Euh les serveurs ne sont pas chez Gandi (qui ne déménage pas) ?


Ouaip on délocalise la salle blanche dans les nouveaux locaux, là il manque juste la clim au watercooling et c'est bon.

----------


## johnclaude

> De 9 à 59...


Je viens de capter pourquoi ils ont déménagé: Boulon a grossi.

----------


## carapitcho

c'est beau Pantin ! Ou pas ...

----------


## LeBabouin

Mais qu'est-ce qu'on en a à battre qu'ils déménagent ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

On savait déjà que certains rédacteurs déménagent sévèrement.

----------


## Ulyses

> On savait déjà que certains rédacteurs déménagent sévèrement.


Cirage de pompe quand tu nous tient  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'était plutôt sensé être péjoratif mais bon  ::P: .

----------


## Cedski

Y a l'énorme cimetière de pantin-bobigny à coté, c'est pour l'ambiance lors des parties de L4D ?

----------


## Dragon de pluie

Arf !!! vous  m'avez fait peur , bande de sots !!  Heureusement pour vous que la photo de votre nouvel immeuble  n'est qu'un fake ! ( situé en effet  au niveau de  l'intersection de l'avenue jean lolive, vers le numéro 199 , et de la rue ernest renan  ........mais  prés du chemin de halage ) ....sinon.. la zone !!!
votre  " vrai " immeuble est nettement moins craignos ..on voit sur google map le sigle des douanes sur un zouli immeuble , pas loin en effet...
Soit dit en passant google map indique pour le fake :" immeuble en cours de réhabilitation" , et étant un air-softeur pratiquant ,  je dis " quel dommage !

----------


## céréale killeur

J'ai habité Pantin pendant 2 mois. Ma voiture s'en souviens encore (façon GTA). Le bâtiment est ressemblant je dois dire.....

----------


## Pelomar

On dirait que c'est placé au dessus d'un cimetière indien.

----------


## deeeg

bonjour, bah le quartier est assez peinard et pas si craignos que ça... à vélo faut ~15min de la place Stalingrad en suivant le canal...

il me semble que le batiment sur la photo est classé (relique industrielle ou un truc comme ça), il à servi dans des scènes de "Doberman" de Jan Kounen  ::):  

bon courage pour la nouvelle installation... (si vous avez besoin d'un bon cableur pour votre salle blanche...)

----------


## InkizitoR

Tiens j'ai habité pas loin de cette usine pendant 2 ans. 
C'est donc CPC qui y squatte à présent... Décidement faut vraiment être passionné pour bosser dans la presse vidéoludique, par contre un conseil pour les toilettes dans la cour : toujours faire gaffe qu'il y ait assez de papier.

----------


## bigxtra

Haha, on vient de voir ce bâtiment aux infos !

----------


## jp_math

> A côté du bureau des douanes !


Ah ben si c'est vrai, c'est Gringo qui doit être 'âchement content... Va falloir s'acheter de la préparation H.




> Mais qu'est-ce qu'on en a à battre qu'ils déménagent ?


Ben on s'en fout en fait... C'est comme le reste quoi. Rien a foutre. 
D'ailleurs qu'est-ce que tu fous là toi?

----------


## Phenixy

Le kebab de la station Raymond Queneau est vraiment pas mal, avec le supplément fromage, vous m'en direz des nouvelles!

----------

